
Domain Name Prices To Increase 7%; Verisign To Make $27 million More Per Year - brett
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/05/domain-name-prices-to-increase-7-verisign-to-make-27-million-more-per-year/
======
erdos2
Here's a deal for a venture capitalist: the VC funds the development of the
internet. As an inducement, the VC is told that the return on his investment
is that the internet will be handed over to some unrelated corporation, after
which the VC will have access to the internet as a paying consumer. Now
substitute "taxpayer" for "VC".

~~~
immad
hmm, well there is a limited supply for domain names and big demand. How else
would they ration the domain names except by price? I guess if they were going
to be completely fair all proceeds should go to charity, or back to the
government or something...

~~~
eli
Well, if they just closed the loopholes that allow spammers and squatters to
cheat the system, it would help free up the supply problem quite a bit.

Google "domain kiting" for more.

